# Number of RBP's in a 75 gallon



## Agolfer20 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 75 gallon tank with an XP3, how many rbp's could i hold for life??


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Personaly I would say you could house four reds in a 75g tank for life. If you were talking about Cariba, then I would say three. However, reds seem to get along much better than other pygos, so you can successfully squeaze one more in the tank. Much different story with the other types of pygos (cariba, terns, piraya)


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

when people to go for "life" they go for 30 years and they leave. So i am wondering what you determine life. if you had four rbp for life that would be four huge fish swimming around bumping into one another. i would say three rbp and caribas


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i have 6 small ones in my 75 right now but i plan on cutting it down to 4 when they start to get to big


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

IMO. 1 or 2 for life. People always said that 2 are bad number for piranha (pygo) to live together. That's not neccesary true, it all depending on the fish itself and aggression. When you talking about for life, meaning that having those piranha until they die. So I would say about 2 for life, Red bellies can grow up to 10" or so and will keep growing until they die.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

~IronMonkey~ said:


> IMO. 1 or 2 for life. People always said that 2 are bad number for piranha (pygo) to live together. That's not neccesary true, it all depending on the fish itself and aggression. When you talking about for life, meaning that having those piranha until they die. So I would say about 2 for life, *Red bellies can grow up to 10*" or so and will keep growing until they die.


I believe that the average max size is around 12" and some that get a little bit bigger.


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

You know how people always say you should have 1 gallon per inch of fish? Well with RBP a good rule to go by is atleast 3 gallons per inch. So 75 divided by 3 = 25" total. So five 5" RBP max, four 6.25" RBP max, three 8 1/3" RBP max, or two for life.

and yes I pulled that equation out of my butt


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> IMO. 1 or 2 for life. People always said that 2 are bad number for piranha (pygo) to live together. That's not neccesary true, it all depending on the fish itself and aggression. When you talking about for life, meaning that having those piranha until they die. So I would say about 2 for life, *Red bellies can grow up to 10*" or so and will keep growing until they die.


I believe that the average max size is around 12" and some that get a little bit bigger.
[/quote]
You think Red bellies can grown up the 12" in 75gallon???? my guess with proper care in 75gallon would grown up to 9-10" to get bigger it would need bigger tank with proper care.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

The 4' long footprint of a 75 isn't optimal for 3 RBPs for life if you want to get maximum growth out of them. A 6' footprint is your best option for happy and healthy Ps.

Randy
CFB


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you added some extra filtration, 4 of them would be just fine, in my opinion.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah id say 4 im gonna try to house at least 4 in my 75 gallon i have 6 but ill prob sell 2 when they get big


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Keeping Piranhas for life is a long time, especially since it's already known that they can live for over 30 years. So give me your definition of Life and I will tell you how many you should be housing in that 75 gl tank.



> Personaly I would say you could house four reds in a 75g tank for life. If you were talking about Cariba, then I would say three. However, reds seem to get along much better than other pygos, so you can successfully squeaze one more in the tank. Much different story with the other types of pygos (cariba, terns, piraya)


I agree with you Coldfire but again we need the thread starter definition of life.



> I believe that the average max size is around 12" and some that get a little bit bigger.


Piranhas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. With all the information we know now I wouldn't be surprise if in the near future we see RBL at 15-16". Frank said that those sizes were normal in the past and that overfishing is the reason we don't see RBL that size anymore.



> You know how people always say you should have 1 gallon per inch of fish? Well with RBP a good rule to go by is atleast 3 gallons per inch. So 75 divided by 3 = 25" total. So five 5" RBP max, four 6.25" RBP max, three 8 1/3" RBP max, or two for life.
> 
> and yes I pulled that equation out of my butt


Damn I was under the impresion we were in a Piranha forum not Algebra forum







.

*Look the answer is simple, there is not set number of Piranhas per tank. You need to feel them out and the fishes personality will determine how many you'll be able to put in the tank. *

Hater


----------

